# About 10 minutes hot process



## biarine (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't know if anyone seen this video  below:

http://youtu.be/y7yy2LpmEkU


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 27, 2015)

Yep! 

There's a whole thread on it:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=54671&highlight=Extreme


----------



## biarine (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you Galaxy. I am intrigue and I wanted to try it  but I hesitate I want to ask here first in the forum with people with years of experience in their belt. I am just newbie


----------

